# Origin Belfast -v- Sims Dublin



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone have any views or opinions on this Please please please help im so lost right now and dont know what to do?


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you trying to make up your mind about which clinic to attend?
I can't give advise about one over the other but I am currently undergoing my first IVF cycle in Sims.
From our first consultation earlier this year, I found them to be very professional and pro-active in dealing with our treatment.
Clinic is a a brand new purpose built facility which is homely and does not feel like a "medical clinic". 
If you have any questions feel free to ask.
I'm sure you will get other points of view too!


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bernardsgirl, thanks for your reply!! Do you know does Sims have long waiting lists? Im so so confused right now i just dont know what to do


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi there,

I was faced with the same choice as you but choose Origin in the end as was cheaper and no travel involved. I found them good and got a bfp after my first ICSI cycle. My friend attended Sims for 3 cycles of IVF and had nothing but good things to say about them. Like Bernardsgirl said, she found them professional and pro-active. From what I've read on here, Origin are good for straight forward tx's. Sims are good for both straight forward ones + also more complicated ones i.e. when there are a various issues involved.  Not sure about waiting lists with Sims but Origin have none, I made my initial contact with them in June and cycled at start of August. 

I hope you get more feedback to help make your decision as I know how tough it is, is a lot of money and you want to be 100% sure of your decision.

All the best and feel free to ask any questions.

Em x


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Once we filled in the inital consultation/questionaire which was sent out from the clinic we got our first appointment to see one of the consultants within 3/4 weeks (that seems to be the only "waiting list"). 
It moved very quickly....after the consultation the nurse took bloods/ booked tests and a plan of action for our treatment was drawn up! I was actually shocked at how quickly the ball started to roll!
I didn't start my cycle until Oct and the reason for the delay was  that I have an irregular cycle (have PCOS) and was awaiting my AF to arrive  and that didn't happen until Aug after which I commenced the pill.


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Em05 for your reply and congratulations on your BFP.  Current all my tests have showed no problem with me however we do have m/f with a very low count etc. I just really and truely dont know what to do!! At least with NHS go we have not choice, it was RFC and that was it!! I really hope and pray someone can help me make this decision and hopefully get a BFP. 

Thanks again and sorry for going on 

J x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

BernardsGirl - that was fast alright!! I really really appreciate your replies, im so grateful for any advice/information i get 

Jx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Journey: Do you only qualify for one go on the NHS?

Like Em said I would consider the amount of travelling. I am based in Dublin so it has been relatively stress free and easy for me so far. If Belfast is closer then it may be the better option for "you"!
I would weigh up everything that is involved. Might be worth sending away for the free information pack from Sims to have  a look at!


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks J.  Just to let you know, I did all my tests with RFC, all came back perfect for me, the only thing that came back was my DH's morphology being 1% and motility was low too.  I would've stayed with them only the waiting list was too long and time wasn't on my side so decided to go with Origin.  Origin tested my AMH which RFC didn't do and unfortunately it came back very low but on the up side at least they knew to start me on the highest dose of drugs. Origin were more concerned about my AMH than my DH's sperm as the consultant said when doing ICSI they can work with sperm that is oddly shaped, slow moving etc which IVF can't do. Did you do ICSI or IVF with RFC? Also did they give you an idea of how it failed?


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

BernardsGirl - Yep unfortunately only get one shot on the NHS but then i suppose better than nothing!! I really wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle and hope you get a BFP!! Belfast would be alot closer to us but at this stage i would go to the moon and back if that was what it took.  My husband is blaming himself so much and has said if it doesnt work we should use DS however im so confused right now!!

Em05 - Like you i would have stayed with RFC only for waiting lists!! We had ICSI with they RFC. We had ET on 16/9/11 and the witch arrived on 29/9/11 - i sent form back that day to say it had failed and requested a review appt, i phone up and apparently because they are doing work in Dec/start of Jan we wont be getting appt until end Jan, i was hoping to have it sooner so that we could get some answers or know what went wrong!! I did however request a copy of my file and actually picked it up this morning so at least i have that to take to whatever clinic i decide to go with!! 

Dont you often wonder why it has to be like this?? 

J x


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bernardsgirl, all the very best with your cycle   

Journey, I can only imagine how devastated you must've been. Can't believe you have to wait til end of Jan for review appt. That's good that you have your file, the clinic will be able to suss everything out from that. Did you get many embies? If so, what grade and what day did they do the transfer?  I got 2 embies (only had 3 eggs), did a day 2 transfer with a grade 1 4 cell and grade 2  5 cell.

As for wondering why it has to be like this.......I ask that question all the time. They say things happen for a reason but I really can't see what reason this would be for! I know a girl who has been with her partner for 10 years, has had 2 abortions in the last 2 years as didn't want child out of wedlock and now that they're married they tried for a baby and got pregnant in the first month!!! Stories like that make you wonder bout it all even more - just very annoying and unfair.

Em x


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Journey: Just something to consider............if the worst comes to the worst and you have to go down the DS route, bear in mind that the law in the south allows full anonymity for DS used. I would have preferred this not to have been the case but we really could not afford to travel for IVF using donor elsewhere.
I presume the clinic in Belfast would come under the UK laws which are different (something just to bear in mind)
Our clinic however won't allow you to go ahead with a cycle using DS without couselling and as i said they don't encourage you to go down this route. They do everthing to try and get healthy sperm from your OH.
In our case it was the right thing to do though I have issues with the law around anonymity here in the Republic.

You may be interested in reading this.
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/features/2011/1121/1224307905627.html

Em & Journey: Thank you for your good wishes. I wish we didn't have to be on this road 

/links


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks BernardsGirl, you are so good, will have a read at article over lunch x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Em - Sorry missed ur post! We got 12 eggs collected and 10 of them turned out embies - 3 were put straight to freeze and other 7 kept out, we got 2 embies put back in on day 3 transfer other 5 were not fit for freezing and had to be destroyed  To be honest im not sure what grade eggs were, but will have a good read through file tonight. 

That is so so annoyed to hear the like to that!! i was saying to my husband last night, alot of couples take things for granted but some of them wont be fit to survive this struggle!! Hopefully it will make us stronger and better people!! 

  One days we will hopefully be mummies  

J x


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

That was great you got so many eggs. At least by that you know your AMH is all fine  . Also brilliant you have some on ice too, will save you doing a fresh cycle again if you went back to RFC privately.  A day 3 transfer makes me think the grades were good. Hopefully it was just down to bad luck on that cycle and that you get tonnes of luck in your next one. I do think sometimes that it is down to luck after reading so many different stories on this site.  

Yeh that's true, it really is such a huge thing for a couple to go through, such stress + pressure.  One thing it's thought me is to never ask a couple when they're planning on having a baby etc as it drove me insane when people kept asking me. 

All the very best with everything, you'll make the right choice re clinics with the help of this site, I found it great for everything.  Am here if you need any help.

Em x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Em. As far as i can remember my AMH was 36.1  Yep so thankful we have 3 on ice, i will put our name on waiting list at RFC for FET but will probably end up doing a fresh cycle at private clinic in between times because you know how slow RFC are.  

Oh that is so so true, i use to joke with people before i got married about them having babies now i know to keep my mouth shout because you never know what one is going through.  

I really hope i do make the right choice!! 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

Is your appt on the 14th with the nurse or consultant? We had seen the nurse 1st and are goin tomorrow to see the consultant.

Was reading thru the other posts we had to wait 4 months ot our review at the rfc, send the form up 1st april and did have review until 25th July.

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen, 

Appointment on 24th is with consultant but not sure which one! We had free appt back on 18 October with nurse and she took all details and got us to sign consents!! She also took blood for my AMH!! I picked my file up from RFC last week so im going to take it with me and see what they say!! 

Im still so confused about whether or not we are making the right choice in clinics?!?!

That is great you have your appt tomorrow, will you let me know how it goes please? 

I know the RFC is getting to be a real joke!! I sent my back on 29 Sept and it says you should be seen within 12 weeks but when i phoned apparently it will be January some time!! Are you on waiting lists with them at the minute? I was hoping when we get our review appt i would ask to be put on waiting list for FET but in the meantime i can still go ahead with private clinic!! 

I just    it will all work out 

J x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry that should have said appt on 14th


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey journey

We had got a letter asking if we wanted to be seen shortly or leave it for another 6 months which i was quite hppy enough to do but then i got a notion that i wnted to go again so we consulted origin.

If i had lots of leave etc i wouldve tried gcrm but we will give origin a go..

Jillyhen x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Luck for this evening Jillyhen.  Looking forward til hearing from you x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

Im prob repeating myself again..

We have had a very positive experince so far, a lot happier with origin you are treated as a adult and there has been n mention of my weight etc.

Good luck for the 14th

Jillyhen x


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi girls I'm all new to all this me and my husband went to gp we are waiting for test to be done in altnagevin hospital but the doctor said that with turner syndro
E only Ivf is the options so i just wanna start to find out bit about this


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a cycle with origin and it failed,they treated me very well and believe that the poor outcome was sheer bad luck. Very relaxed and attentive Dr McClure was lovely.  With the Royal now top of the list and they have said that as AF has not come yet the earliest egg collection will be the end of march.
trying hard to lose the 3/4 stone  i have put on after last cycle and miscarriage was already tipping the scales before that.  If Royal does not work think i will try sims not because origin not good just for a change.  JILLY HEN GOOD LUCK WITH ORIGIN HAVE HEARD LOTS OF GOOD REPORTS


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks confused.

I was a bit worried as there was some negative posts etc so far so good we are happy enough and thought the staff where a lot more informative than the rfc..

Allyiah welcome hun, just ask away.. Stay away from google as it woul fry your head.


Jillyhen


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks hun i'm still waiting for a test to be done and then we see ehat gonna happend


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

I've been to both and found both very professional and well organised.  I have had eight cylces with 3 clinics and if I were starting out again I'd go to either Sims or Lister in London.  Origin are great and I have a beautiful child from tx #2.  Origin don't do any further testing or analysis of repeated failures whereas the other 2 clinics do.  I had a further 3 failed cycles with Origin before moving to Sims.  I wanted to stay with Origin but they advised me to go elsewhere and I can now see the logic of their advice and wish I had moved to another clinic earlier. Sims and Lister are more hassle if you are from the north but if time and money can be overcome then my advice is to go to one of them. I have a beautiful 2nd child from my 8th cycle at the Lister.  At the beginning you don't know what your issues are if you can I would go to a clinic that does the full range of tests. Hope that helps and contact me if you need any further info. 

Sincere best wishes to you both


----------

